# KBC Tracker - Copy Original Letter wanted.



## mcaul (11 Sep 2014)

Would anyone have a copy of a letter sent by KBC bank to tracker mortgage holders in 2005/2006 that inform the mortgage holder of the new interest rate and also informed them of an attached fixed rate instruction.

This is not the fixed rate instruction itself, but the covering letter that detailed the rate increase.

It would be of great help in ongoing disputes by many with KBC.

Naturally you can block any personal details on the letter.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Sep 2014)

Hi mcaul

Have you asked for a copy of your file under the Data Protection Act? 

Brendan


----------



## mcaul (13 Sep 2014)

A copy has been received.

Thanks


----------

